# PCT for Test Enanthate



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I am planning a Test Enanthate cycle at 500mg/week for 10 weeks.

I have read a LOT of conflicting information about whether I should use HCG. A lot of posts on various boards are saying "you'll lose everything if you don't do HCG", while others are saying "clomid and nolva are fine without HCG".

Can we have a discussion here about this issue? What are your views/experiences?

Thanks


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

should be fine with just clomid and nolva, but if you want HCG will help set you up for recovery and should be used at about week 8 or at the latest 9. Most people wouldn't need HCG with that cycle but some who find it harder to recover may feel the need for it.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

theres a guy who just did a 10 week test eth cycle on another board, went from 12stone 4 to 13:5 and crashed all the way back down to 12:3 afterwards, he was using nolva & clomid.

most of the replys told him he should of used HCG weeks 9 & 10 to help


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Since it will only be my second cycle (doing PCT for my first right now), I have no idea about my recovering abilities. Should I only use the HCG if I notice testicular shrinkage during cycle, or is there some better way to tell?


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

I didn't use HCG after 20 weeks on that dose, and didn't lose much (until I stopped training, =idiot) But I find I don't get much 'shrinkage' anyway..


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

GoldenArrow said:


> I didn't use HCG after 20 weeks on that dose, and didn't lose much (until I stopped training, =idiot) But I find I don't get much 'shrinkage' anyway..


your lucky then, i guess the rule is, the smaller your balls get the more chance of a crash post cycle?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

you need nolvadex for during cycle time to stop gyno and clomids for end to up asap your normal testosterone levle! HCG need for longer cycles for balls

forbb


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Nolva and clomid should be enough imho, hcg is over used i feel.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as a just incase it cant harm! thats for sure, run a smidge of nolva througout the HCG (10mg) and leave 6 days clear til you start PCT.

500-750iu EOD for about 2 weeks or so


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> theres a guy who just did a 10 week test eth cycle on another board, went from 12stone 4 to 13:5 and crashed all the way back down to 12:3 afterwards, he was using nolva & clomid.
> 
> most of the replys told him he should of used HCG weeks 9 & 10 to help


Then either he did something majorly wrong pct,diet or training or he is just one unlucky sob... Personally I dont see the need for hcg... but each to their own...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

HCG (this is from memory, so im prob not right  ) from what i remember reading, a long time ago. Your body can get used to HCG so its not as effective every time you use it?? If im wrong biker, tell me so and put me right so i know for future


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Greyphantom said:


> Then either he did something majorly wrong pct,diet or training or he is just one unlucky sob... Personally I dont see the need for hcg... but each to their own...


yea thats the thing, he posted his diet & pct and they were both fine, prob just unlucky


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I agree with greyphantom. Ive done 2 cycles of test enanth. One was 8 weeks and the other was 12. I didnt use HCG either times and was fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

you can have hcg oon stock if you will see your ball will be real small after few weeks so you can add it

forbb


----------

